# Pots and pans



## mc2442 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi all, a non-knife question.

Within the next several months I will have to pretty much replace a kitchen (other than knives that is). Used to all clad 5 clad set, what are thoughts about just replacing with that vs. better quality or price per point?


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 23, 2014)

All clad is killer in my opinion. It is hard to do better for that price as far as I know. You can definitely do better for more money though, but that is way above my price range.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 23, 2014)

I had to partially replace my cookware about a year ago. While I was looking around to see what might be on sale or maybe catch a "Try Me" piece I found some new stuff at W-S. They had just brought to market their W-S Thermo-Clad cookware. I picked up a 1 1/2 qt and a 2 qt saucepan. I love this stuff!!! I was finding that I needed a third saucepan often enough that I bought another 1 1/2 qt piece last summer for $80. Great heat retention and keeps things at a simmer at #2 setting on my smooth top electric range.


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 24, 2014)

Commercial kitchen supply store I have bought Vollrath for a lot less than all clad


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2014)

I will have to check out the WS and Vollrath brands, never heard of Vollrath before.

For the All Clad, is the copper worth the extra $$?


----------



## mhlee (Nov 24, 2014)

Go here for All Clad seconds at a great deal: www.cookwarenmore.com. Twice a year, they have 20% off all non-discounted items. I wouldn't go for the copper or copper core; they're WAY more expensive, even at discount.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 25, 2014)

I have one A C copper core 1 qt saucier that I really like. It has nothing to do with it being a copper core though. It's because of the shape pan and its weight which is like the D5.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 25, 2014)

MC, I just picked up a 12" low sauté and 4.5QT sauce pan from Viking, this V7 line. They are being discontinued. Jacob (EdipsReks) turned me on to them and I couldn't be happier. Blows away Allclad in terms of F/F, I've got five AC pans ranging from D5, Copper Core and the new Keller line. The Keller Rondeau is a stand out pot but the other AC stuff is decent but the Viking pans are a cut above.

For everyday pans I went with Tramontina's Triply. Can get a whole set from Walmart for less than cost of a since AC pan. I've had them for four or five years and they are holding up perfectly. 

Like knives, best to match your pan material and shape to the cooking task. Stainless steel is not desirable for high temp fry/sauté.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 25, 2014)

i might be the only person that hates my AllClad saucier. mine is like a gag-saucier. if i try to pour a liquid out of it..it dribbles like a toy! kinda funny.

being a home guy, i like the Cuisinart Multiclad unlimited stuff. really even heat, and great design..especially that rolled lip for neat/tidy pouring.


----------



## daveb (Nov 25, 2014)

The Keller line of AC is exclusive to WS. (I can get a discount at local culinary store but not on the WS exclusive stuff) I'm not normally an AC fan but the Keller Rondeau may be on my Christmas list just to have one.


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 25, 2014)

I will venture to suggest considering the multi layer clad line from Cuisinart. On the upper range I would suggest the Affinity line of DeBuyer or my favorite is the M'Cook line from Mauviel with cast iron handles. If you check this week for Black Friday you probably can get good discounts at Cutlery and More, Kitchen Universe or WebRestaurant


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> MC, I just picked up a 12" low sauté and 4.5QT sauce pan from Viking, this V7 line. They are being discontinued. Jacob (EdipsReks) turned me on to them and I couldn't be happier. Blows away Allclad in terms of F/F, I've got five AC pans ranging from D5, Copper Core and the new Keller line. The Keller Rondeau is a stand out pot but the other AC stuff is decent but the Viking pans are a cut above.
> 
> For everyday pans I went with Tramontina's Triply. Can get a whole set from Walmart for less than cost of a since AC pan. I've had them for four or five years and they are holding up perfectly.
> 
> Like knives, best to match your pan material and shape to the cooking task. Stainless steel is not desirable for high temp fry/sauté.




Where can you get the closeout viking line?


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I have some research and shopping (or at least price comparison) to do.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 26, 2014)

I just spent $400 on a 5.25 qt Matfer copper saute, pan, and I thought it was a deal. I've owned and own so much cookware, everything has its place (though I need to get my 19th century copper re-tinned, for sure).


----------



## panda (Nov 26, 2014)

Believe it or not, Ikea stainless, cheap and works great. But not for saute/fry.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 26, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> MC, I just picked up a 12" low sauté and 4.5QT sauce pan from Viking, this V7 line. They are being discontinued. Jacob (EdipsReks) turned me on to them and I couldn't be happier. Blows away Allclad in terms of F/F, I've got five AC pans ranging from D5, Copper Core and the new Keller line. The Keller Rondeau is a stand out pot but the other AC stuff is decent but the Viking pans are a cut above.
> 
> For everyday pans I went with Tramontina's Triply. Can get a whole set from Walmart for less than cost of a since AC pan. I've had them for four or five years and they are holding up perfectly.
> 
> Like knives, best to match your pan material and shape to the cooking task. Stainless steel is not desirable for high temp fry/sauté.



I didn't see this before: I'm glad you like the Viking saute! The Viking line is great, I love my pieces (its made by Demeyere, and Demeyere stuff is top notch).


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 26, 2014)

If you're going to spend All Clad money, get something better for the same price (Mauviel, deBuyer). If you want something awesome for less money, find a commercial dealer and get Vollrath and Sitram. Here's a link I've posted more than once:

http://vollrathuniversity.com/vollr...ional-Cookware/Seasoning-Carbon-Steel-Pan.htm

Inexpensive pan that will do everything you want.


----------



## akirapuff (Jan 15, 2015)

bloomingdales sometimes has good sale on all clad copper core. low as 50% off.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 15, 2015)

Macy's Home has a sale on All-Clad coming up in the next month or two as well I believe. I saw a good sale at MetroKitchen a while back too.

The immediate need to buy has been pushed out for a while, but I do still want to look into the other brands mentioned here.

Thanks again all,

Matt


----------

